# 2018 Cages



## Blue eyes (Jan 11, 2018)

Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.

Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it!

As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible. 

We want this thread to be full of photos!  .

 :wiggle So let's see your cages!!!! :wiggle


*A WORD ABOUT CAGE SIZES*

"Proper" or "recommended" cage size can be a touchy topic. However I believe all can agree that bigger is always better. 

There are varying recommendations by different groups so I will include a few here to give a general feel for some of those recommendations. The sources will be included as well. Generally, these are for indoor house rabbits. The information is included in the spirit of providing the best we can for our bunny companions. 


_A rabbit needs at least *four hours* per day of running time inside the house or in a fenced yard, supervised by a human to prevent attack by predators. Our house rabbits are often never caged, but* if *you find it necessary to keep your rabbit confined while you are away, then be sure the cage is *at least 3' x 4' on the floor* dimensions, and at least 2' high, so the rabbit can comfortably stand on her haunches to look around. Large breeds (more than 6 lbs.) need an even larger hutch to be comfortable and healthy._
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/indoorbun.html (by Dana M. Krempels, Ph.D.)


_Bigger is better! A rabbits home should be at least 4-6 times the size of your bunny when hes entirely stretched outmore if he is confined for a large amount of the day. Enclosure sizes also should be decided in conjunction with the amount of exercise time and space the rabbit has. One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space *combined with at least 24 square feet of exercise spac*e, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day._
http://rabbit.org/faq-housing/ (House Rabbit Society)


_Our recommendations are based on research, where it exists. One thing that all welfare organisations agree on is that A Hutch Is Not Enough. We recommend a minimum area of 10ft x 6ft x 3ft high (3m x 2m x 1m) for a pair of average sized rabbits, regardless if they live indoors or outside._
https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-housing/ (Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund)


----------



## samoth (Jan 11, 2018)

2018 rabbit room redesign: Removed all the xpen panels (they're already free range) to create a spacious, open room -- with appropriate hiding places.

The jury's still out as to whether they approve of the changes. It's only been four days.

One before and three after pics:


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Jan 13, 2018)

This is my spoilt bunnys cage 

View attachment IMG_1515846566.250805.jpg


View attachment IMG_1515846632.123802.jpg


View attachment IMG_1515846665.419649.jpg


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 13, 2018)

My rabbit's cage is open from morning til midnight. He has access to the area shown plus the rest of the main living area (behind the couch which is behind the dog) where there is an area rug. 
In the evenings, he comes out on the area rug to tease the dogs and beg for his treat.

(don't know why it is showing sideways)


----------



## GalaxyPie (Jan 13, 2018)

This is Sadie (she's sitting in the back using her litterpan (she's a netherland). This is her cage as of yesterday. She's already trashed the hell out of it. Sadie is free roaming in my craft room/office while I work, but when I can't watch her, or it's night she goes into her cage. I used NIC panels for the cage, and I'm hoping to get more. Her cage is 42"x 56" inches, with a secondary level. I had to use cardboard on the second level as she would destroy the cloth padding and I was afraid of her getting a blockage. Her house is an old wooden wine box, her litter pan a small storage bin, and her hay goes in the folgers can which she throws around. I'm disabled and on a fixed income, so most of my rabbit stuff is either found, or recycled stuff. My service dog is sitting on the couch...Sadie likes to pick on him, so he sits on the couch to get away from her.


----------



## amycrow98 (Jan 25, 2018)

View attachment IMG_1516900264.397685.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36 (Jan 26, 2018)

My guys have the whole flat to run in. They have a pen for occasions they need to be secured


----------



## RoadkillStewie (Mar 30, 2018)

The living room access... actual hutch(es) are currently approx 16sq ft for now, built into adjoining room. Easily expandable, and divider easily removed if they do bond.


----------



## lavendertealatte (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd love to put some kind of rug but I just got this little guy and starting to potty train so not yet. And want to put more toys. Worried about the tile cause he seems to slip a little but still explores. Think I might need to change the flooring.. the plastic has ridges but it is kind of slick too. His foot kind of slides when grooming.


----------



## cherylapbf (Apr 18, 2018)

have you tried newspaper, they also like to dig in it and sometimes chew so make sure you use a paper that uses vegetable/organic ink on theirs, if they start . Its hard to run and binky on slippery tile, its also cold.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

^ tile is actually great to have in a cage because it_ is_ cold. Many rabbits enjoy laying on it to cool down. Lino could be used on the floor (they have some types with good grip) but I would still include at least one square tile for lounging.


----------



## MeuAmorbree (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello everyone 

Bought a used Hutch 50$!!!! Gutted it and sanded it down to clean it up. I’ll place a piece of plywood covered in laminate and hv a ramp to the lower level of the condo. 

I’m in the process of painting still but I couldn’t wait to show you all.

Also I’d love opinions on where to put one divider and the hole for the ramp lol not sure what the best layout would be.


----------



## ravenmoore36 (May 2, 2018)

This is our bunnies' personal space where their toilet and hay are kept. They have the run of the room and often the whole flat but they can be secured here for short periods if needed. Their total pen space is 12 feet square.


----------



## G€M (May 10, 2018)

This is Gypsy's personal space. She has a pen for when we go out but most of the time she has free run of the house.


----------



## PenelopeBun (May 12, 2018)

This is Penelope’s little space! She has free run of the house when I’m in but whilst I’m at work I’ve tried to give her a large space where she can still play and binky about!


----------



## Joanna (May 13, 2018)

This is Alice and Mr. Bunbunz play area for today.
Here is Mr.BunBunz relaxing in the afternoon.

This is Alice on her Green Jersey Bedding Sheet She Loves to lay on.
Mr.BunBunz and Alice's extended pen for today. It's usually 2 pens combined but today they get to play in 3 pens!


----------



## Popsicles (May 13, 2018)

My goodness they are spoilt. Look at all those boxes and toys haha! Cuuuuute.


----------



## JimJam (May 14, 2018)

I live in New Zealand so the weather is fine for rabbits to be outside, these buns have a chicken cage (as I don’t have time to build one at the moment) and they love it! It’s very big but the inside hutch still needs fixing and improving... even with this cage, the bunnies still get let out for an explore in the orchard


----------



## Orrin (May 14, 2018)

Our "condo" is a work in progress. Storage cube panels allow us to remodel whenever the buns like a change. They love it when we add something new. Then, it is binky time!  They love the upstairs balcony. They retreat up there for nap time; but, it also 

gives them plenty of space for drag racing when they have a need for it.


----------



## Dance with the Bunnies (May 15, 2018)

Mattie's home. The door is usually open, but she never comes out. She doesn't like the wood floors. The floor here is vinyl to protect the floors underneath for chewing. She's in one of the turrets. The other cage she never uses. I took it out.


----------



## Serenity-Sama (May 21, 2018)

Here are Wendy and Pippin's current set up!







Right now Wendy is fixed but Pippin is not, they each get to take turns running around the house. I made their pens with little gates to make it easier. They get along really well so far sniffing each other through the grates, and they lay as close to each other as they can usually.


----------



## Joanna (May 21, 2018)

Serenity-Sama said:


> Here are Wendy and Pippin's current set up!
> 
> Right now Wendy is fixed but Pippin is not, they each get to take turns running around the house. I made their pens with little gates to make it easier. They get along really well so far sniffing each other through the grates, and they lay as close to each other as they can usually.



Nice setup Serenity-Sama. I like the blue tunnel, too bad theyre eating it. hehe! off topic nice manga collection :3


----------



## rhianna (Aug 13, 2018)

Here's our new cage! We moved to a tiny apartment (468 sq ft, 2 bedrooms with a roommate) so the bunnies are sharing my room with me. I wanted a cage that looks nice and I also wanted to prevent them from ruining the hardwood floors if they pee outside the litter box. I have an Iris pet playpen with 2 extra panels, and my dad helped me build a floor for it. It's 3x6, the base is plywood with vinyl flooring and a white PVC border around the edge. It's held together with screws.


----------



## Orrin (Aug 14, 2018)

I thought I had contributed to this thread; but, I don't see it. So, here goes. 

Since this picture was taken we added an exercise pen that tripled the square footage. We leave the gate open between the two pens; but, it is sometimes useful to close it for cleaning and other chores. They spend most of their time in the big pen; but, they take their meals in this one. Sometimes, they'll sack out under the low platform. My ladies have plenty of space to chase and explore. 

The second picture was taken a couple of days ago

in their exercise pen.


----------



## Maryhall45 (Sep 1, 2018)

This is my neutered Flemish Giant, Thor’s enclosure. My husband built this temporary wall in our sunroom. 
Thor is 4 months old and so far he is not a chewer so for now the blankets have been removed. He's a very sweet and affectionate little boy who I love immensely.


----------



## Amanda Winter (Sep 2, 2018)

Our bun is let out winthin this sunroom most of the time when we're home. If we're not home, she has no complaints about her nice 4 level condo I built from NIC grids and wood.


----------



## Alek (Sep 29, 2018)

Sadies 2018 corral, simple and cheap. Just enough to keep her housed during the night and not chasing the cats. There's a cover I put on over the night to keep her from climbing out (, but during the day it's removed, and she sits on that little shelf while I sit on the couch, then I can reach in and give her a pet. Her cat friend, Gigi likes to hop in and get a cuddle, or they cuddle when she's free.


----------



## IndigosMommy (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## IndigosMommy (Sep 30, 2018)

Dance with the Bunnies said:


> Mattie's home. The door is usually open, but she never comes out. She doesn't like the wood floors. The floor here is vinyl to protect the floors underneath for chewing. She's in one of the turrets. The other cage she never uses. I took it out. View attachment 37406


love the bunny castle!!!!!


----------



## Pepper89 (Oct 1, 2018)

Peppers new cage


----------



## PenelopeBun (Dec 15, 2018)

Thought I’d add Penelope’s updated cage! She used to constantly rattle her cage door at night but giving her this extra space seems to have calmed that down a lot! Very happy Bun Mum now!


----------



## Jenny Durling (Dec 16, 2018)

That's great! I'm sure she loves having all of that extra space. My buns spend very little time in their abode. It's 2 stories but not huge space like in these photos. They seem to like it just fine as they go in and out and usually sleep when inside.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 5, 2019)

2019 Cages thread
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/index.php?threads/93422/


----------

